# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zon: gezond zonnen, hoe doe je dat

## FRANCOIS580

*Zon: gezond zonnen, hoe doe je dat*

We trachten allemaal naar de zon, zeker met de vakantie in het vooruitzicht. Voor de meerderheid van de vakantiegangers is een vakantie zonder zon, geen vakantie. Niet te verwonderen, want de zon is een bron van leven, van extra energie en van gezondheid. Zonneschijn komt niet alleen je gezondheid, maar zelfs je humeur ten goede. Daar is slechts één voorwaarde aan verbonden. Zonnen is gezond, maar doe het met mate. Maar wat is verstandig en dus gezond zonnen?

Je vakantiebestemming en je verblijfsaccomodatie mogen nog zo perfect zijn, als je niet met een gebruinde huid naar huis kunt is je vakantie niet écht geslaagd. Een gebruinde huid staat vandaag gelijk met lichamelijk welzijn en geestelijke gezondheid. Onverstandig zonnen is echter ongezond zonnen en oorzaak van vele ernstige aandoeningen. Het resultaat daarvan wordt nu meer dan ooit merkbaar. De laatste vijftien jaar is het aantal gevallen van huidkanker maar liefst verdubbeld, en deze gevaarlijke trend lijkt nog niet zo direct te stoppen.

*Zon en zomer maken gelukkig*
Moet het nog gezegd: zon en zomer maken de grote meerderheid van ons ontspannen en gelukkig. Dat is het gevolg van de extra dosis vitamine D, waarvan de zon de grootste leverancier is. Vitamine D heeft niet alleen een positief effect op je lichamelijke gezondheid, het werkt ook in op je hersenen.Wetenschappelijke studies toonden al meermaals het verband aan tussen vitamine D en Alzheimer. Vitamine D is ook een sterk antidepressiva. En zonneschijn zorgt voor een goed humeur. Licht beïnvloed op een positieve manier je gemoedsgesteltenis. We zijn immers erg gevoelig aan langere periodes zonder licht. Hoe meer licht op het netvlies van je ogen terecht komt, hoe beter we ons voelen. Maar er is nog meer. Het Nederlands Bureau voor de Statistiek berekende dat een verhoging van warmte en van de dosis zonneschijn, zelfs je levensverwachting zal verhogen. En nu blijkt dat veertig procent van de Europeanen met een schrijnend tekort aan vitamine D kampt. Een tekort aan vitamine D wordt meer en meer gelinkt aan dikkedarm- en borstkanker, aan hartinfarcten, diabetes, multiple sclerose en allerlei infecties.

*Van de zon moet je genieten*
Ons wisselvallig klimaat maakt dat we met volle teugen moeten genieten van ieder uurtje zon. Geniet van de zon, maar doe het met mate. Je moet heus niet urenlang in je blootje onder de zon liggen om gezond te zijn. Integendeel, een half uurtje is ruimschoots voldoende. Langer zonnen verhoogt je kans op verbranding en huidkanker. Zonnekloppers moeten er dus zeker voor zorgen niet een ganse dag te braden in de zon en moeten zich maximaal.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Yv

Ik ben nooit zo gevoelig geweest voor slecht weer, maar ik heb dit jaar gemerkt dat ik de zon miste. Ik werd steeds meer moe. Toen er even weer zon was, werd ik gelijk weer actiever. Helaas was dat van korte duur, want het is weer hondenweer.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik kamp al anderhalf jaar tegen een koppige depressie en met dit herfstweer word ik alleen maar depressiever...

----------

